# whats you skin type ? what products do you use !!



## larababyx (Oct 26, 2010)

would be nice to see what everybody else uses and what works for them ! 
  	any recommendations too would be great ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx   
  	 use the titles below!  ( C +P is easier )! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SKIN TYPE*

  	im oily on my T Zone and the rest of my face is normal and i have acne all over the face  and large pores on my nose  !

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	At the moment i am using the body shop foaming face wash an their eye makeup remover to get rid of make up 
  	 then i use the clean and clear advantage spot control kit to make sure im squeeky clean !  

*ETC..*

  	i also use the st ives exfoliating scrub  and the body shop seaweed facial mask once or twice a week !


*BAD HABITS*

  	i have a really bad habit of going bed with my makeup on  .... i know i know you dont have to tell me !! 

*RECCOMENDATIONS *

  	Since im the first and have nobody to recomend to ill recomend to myself that i need to go to the beauticians and have a deep cleansing facial every so often  ! lol


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 27, 2010)

I have sensitive spot prone skin.

  	I use:
  	Neals Yard Clarifying Mahonia Facial Wash (morning)
  	Neals Yard Starflower Cleanser (evening)
  	Boots Botanics Organic Olive Oil eye make up remover
  	Neals Yard Lavender Water toner (all over)
  	Neals Yard Witch Hazel water (on spots)
  	Neals Yard Starflower Daily Moisture Lotion (day)
  	Neals Yard Wild Rose Beauty Balm (night)
  	Lush Enchanted Eye Cream
  	Neals Yard Hypericum and Calendula cream (anti bac cream for spots)

  	In the morning I just use the facial wash, but in the evening I remove my eye make up, then apply the cleanser and remove with cotton wool. I then apply the cleanser and remove with a hot flannel, then rinse and steam face a couple of times with a hot flannel to open up the pores and help keep my skin clear. I then moisturise.

  	A couple of times a week i use Boots Botanics Burdock and Clay face mask which is excellent for deep cleansing. I do the double cleanse and hot flannel regime before hand, then apply the mask, leave for 20 minutes and rinse.

  	I used to have a bad habit of going to bed with my make up on, but I have forced myself out of it!

  	I suffer terribly from patches of acne, mainly stress related, so i try and keep that under control. Because they mainly appear on my jawline its apparently something to do with liver function, so I take milk thistle to improve that. But it is stress.

  	My biggest reccommendation for good skin: steam. Either hot flannel as described above, or a bath - I don't have time for baths so I do the hot flannel.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 31, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	Combination & acne. There's redness in my cheeks like mild rosacea (sp?)
  	Lately my skin is more oily than dry. I'm very oily through my T zone and my jawline. My pores are huge lately too!  I swear they are bigger than they used to be.

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	I wash my face in the morning with one of three cleansers- Garnier moisture rescue cleansing foam, Clean and Clear foaming face scrub ( the orange stuff)  or Clean and Clear Even Tone cleanser. I use the Clean and Clear orange scrub to exfoliate or I use just a towel and I exfoliate in the shower at night.  I've been using Garnier Moisture Rescue Refreshing Gel cream (this stuff rocks!) to moisturize after cleansing.For the acne I've got Stridex salicylic acid 2% pads for sensitive skin, benzoyl peroxide 10% gel and Burt's Bees spot treatment and I just alternate a combination of two of those at a time.


*ETC..*

  	I've tried various things that promise to tighten pores but the best thing I've found is using L'Oreal's magic perfecting base before my makeup. No skincare item I have found, _so far_, makes a noticeable and more lasting difference. I wish I could find something in skincare that would work toward making them smaller/tighter.

*BAD HABITS*

  	Smoking.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*RECOMMENDATIONS *

  	 The Garnier Moisture Rescue line is worth checking out. The gel moisturizer is awesome for oily or combination skin.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Nov 7, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

 		I have combination/Oily skin. I have an oily t-zone and dry skin between my eyebrows and on top of my cheeks.

*SKINCARE DAILY*
 		I wash my face with Aveene non soap gel and use Uriage AHA moisturizer. As an exfoliator I use Vichy Normaderm and at night I use emu oil on my dry patches.


*ETC..*

 		 			This has been the best skin care routine for my skin that I've ever used! I've been using this for more than 6 months but my skin it's getting used to it, so I'll change it up soon to Laura Mercier.

*BAD HABITS*

 		 			I touch my face like crazy!

*RECOMMENDATIONS *
 		To remove my make-up I use Baby Face by Lush, it's a must!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 9, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	Normal w. oily nostrils/eyelids

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	Make-up Remover:  Equate Face Wipes (Wal-Mart)
  	Cleanser:  Philosophy Purity
  	Moisturizer:  Wei East Daily Moisturizer + Eyes Alive (HSN?)

*ETC..*

  	Every once in a while I use the Wei East Clay Masque for a good clean feel.


*BAD HABITS*

  	I sleep in my make-up 75% of the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have the drive-by sleepiness syndrome!!

*RECOMMENDATIONS *

  	Steam your face at least once a week!  It makes your skin feel really moisturized and luscious afterwards.


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 11, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	Dry/Normal. Very dry in between brows and corners of my nose.

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	I wash my face with Clinique Mild Liquid Facial Soap at night, but usually not in the morning. My skin gets too dry if I wash it too often. At night, I use Clinique Dramatically Different moisturizer (not sure if I have the very dry or dry to combination formula, though) and in the mornings, I use Clinique Superdefense SPF 25 for Dry Combination. Take makeup off with Clinique Take the Day Off. (If you couldn't tell...I'm a Clinique fan!)

*ETC..*

  	Once a month, I use the Neutrogena Clear Pore face wash/mask, just because it makes my skin feel sooo clean lol.


*BAD HABITS*

  	I almost always forget to take my make-up off before bed....

*RECOMMENDATIONS*

  	I always like to wash my face in the shower as opposed to just over the sink. Makes it feel so much cleaner since the pores are more open. Love that feeling


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 16, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	Combo. oily in the t-zone normal on the chin and cheeks

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	I wash my face twice (when I wake up and before going to sleep) with Clean & Clear Oil-Free Foaming Facial Cleanser*. *After washing my face I use Clinque's Dramatically Different moisturizer gel. After that I use Origin's GinZing eyecream.

*ETC..*

  	Once every two weeks I like to use Queen Helene's Mint Julep mask because it is fun! lol


*BAD HABITS*

  	I need to keep up with acne medication creams!

*RECOMMENDATIONS*

  	Always remove makeup before going to bed!


----------



## Aelya (Nov 17, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	I have an Oily Skin with imperfection. Bad skin I have to admit it


*SKINCARE DAILY *
  	I wash morning and before to go in bed my face with Normadem Vichy Cleansing purifying gel. Sometines with NORMADERM Daily Exfoliating Cleansing Gel with smoothing micro-particles then I use  Purifying astringent toner, only in my open pore. I begin to use a new cream : Oil-Free Acne Stress Control Power-Cream Wash of Neutrogena ! i will see in two week if it's better.
  	The morning after wash my face I use Pschitt Magique New Skin.

prev
*ETC..*

  	I think my skin look a little better with my new cream. I'm looking for new washing I'll see it ! I do clay's masque too and Tea Tree's scrub

*BAD HABITS*

  	I touch all my imperfection, don't drink enought and smoke ...

*RECOMMENDATIONS *

  	Remove make up of course


----------



## tacobelle88 (Nov 17, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	Normal/Combination --- oily t-zone however dry and flaky skin between eyebrows and on nose

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	I wash my face once a day using the OCM and also cetaphil to remove any residue at night to remove makeup, and in the morning just splash my face with water. I use Akin Rosehip oil as a moisturiser at night and in the day i use Olay spf 15 moisturiser.

*ETC..*
  	 Once a month I try (if i have the time) to exfoliate my face with Origins modern friction and at least once a week during the summer use a clay masque.


*BAD HABITS*

  	Sleep with makeup on!

*RECOMMENDATIONS*

  	Skincare regime should differ between seasons ie light moisturiser in summer and a heavier one in winter to accomodate environmental changes.


----------



## pippa! (Nov 22, 2010)

*SKIN TYPE*

  	it varies - i used to have quite dry skin that would flake in patches (ew) in cold weather, but now i'd probably say it leans towards oily. that said, when i've had facials, i've picked the ones for dry skin to rehydrate it and there's never been a problem. it's generally quite manageable though, and i hardly ever get a breakout.

*SKINCARE DAILY*

  	i tryyyy to remember to use the following every day:
  	philosophy purity made simple cleanser
  	lush breath of fresh air toner
  	neal's yard power berry moisturiser

  	sometimes i skip the toner as the philosophy cleanser is an all in one. and i use make up wipes every day - at the moment it's simple's make up remover wipes, but i also occasionally use dior's gel de lait magique (amazing stuff) if i'm wearing waterproof eye makeup. i also use benefit eyecon every day.

*ETC..*

  	generally that's it - i use face masks occasionally (love neal's yard rose facial mask, lush fresh face masks, and i've just started using neal's yard wild rose beauty balm as an at home facial treatment). sometimes, especially if i know i'm going to be going outside a lot that day, i'll also use mac's spf50 serum.

*BAD HABITS*

  	occasionally i fall into bed with my makeup on - not a great idea! for the longest time i also didn't bother with using moisturiser and sometimes i still forget to put it on, d'oh. and i can NEVER stop picking at any imperfections when i realise they're there!

*RECCOMENDATIONS*

  	drinking lots of water, removing makeup, and also wearing something with spf in  and obviously trying not to pick at any imperfections!


----------

